# Upgrade FreeBSD 9 to 10 pkg/ports problem



## robbtek (Dec 7, 2012)

I've upgrade my system to 10-CURRENT :


```
mondounix.com# uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd9-64bit 10.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT #2: Thu Dec  6 15:24:37 CET 2012     root@freebsd9-64bit:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

But if I want to see installed pkgs , system show only 24 pkgs :


```
mondounix.com# pkg info
cairo-1.10.2_4,2               Vector graphics library with cross-device output support
gcc-4.7.3.20121124             GNU Compiler Collection 4.7
libtool-2.4.2                  Generic shared library support script
nspr-4.9.4                     A platform-neutral API for system level and libc like functions
nss-3.14                       Libraries to support development of security-enabled applications
p5-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.059    Low-Level Interface to bzip2 compression library
p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.059     Low-Level Interface to zlib compression library
p5-Encode-Locale-1.03          Determine the locale encoding
p5-Error-0.17019               Perl module to provide Error/exception support for perl: Error
p5-HTML-Parser-3.69            Perl5 module for parsing HTML documents
p5-HTML-Tagset-3.20            Some useful data table in parsing HTML
p5-HTTP-Date-6.02              Conversion routines for the HTTP protocol date formats
p5-HTTP-Message-6.06_1         Representation of HTTP style messages
p5-IO-HTML-0.04                Open an HTML file with automatic charset detection
p5-IO-Socket-IP-0.18           A drop-in replacement for IO::Socket::INET supporting IPv4 and IPv6
p5-IO-Socket-SSL-1.80          Perl5 interface to SSL sockets
p5-LWP-MediaTypes-6.02         Guess media type for a file or a URL
p5-Net-HTTP-6.05               Low-level HTTP client
p5-Net-SSLeay-1.49             Perl5 interface to SSL
p5-Socket-2.006                Networking constants and support functions
p5-URI-1.60                    Perl5 interface to Uniform Resource Identifier (URI) references
perl-5.16.2                    Practical Extraction and Report Language
sqlite3-3.7.14.1               An SQL database engine in a C library
vigra-1.9.0                    VIGRA stands for "Vision with Generic Algorithms"
```


```
mondounix.com# ls -al /var/db/pkg | wc -l
     838
```


```
mondounix.com# pkgdb -fu
--->  Updating the pkgdb
[Rebuilding the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... USING PKGNG
- 24 packages found (-0 +24) ........................ done]
```

how can I solve it ?

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2012)

Uniballer said:
			
		

> I would start by running `# pkg_delete -a`


This obviously doesn't work any more if you use PKGNG 

`# pkg delete -a`


----------



## kpa (Dec 7, 2012)

10-CURRENT defaults to PKGNG now. Stop using the old pkg_* tools if you're on 10-CURRENT.


----------



## robbtek (Dec 7, 2012)

kpa said:
			
		

> 10-CURRENT defaults to PKGNG now. Stop using the old pkg_* tools if you're on 10-CURRENT.



I don't understand because if use "pkg info" I don't see all pkgs/ports

How can show what pkgs/ports must update ?


```
mondounix.com# pkg info
cairo-1.10.2_4,2               Vector graphics library with cross-device output support
gcc-4.7.3.20121124             GNU Compiler Collection 4.7
libtool-2.4.2                  Generic shared library support script
nspr-4.9.4                     A platform-neutral API for system level and libc like functions
nss-3.14                       Libraries to support development of security-enabled applications
p5-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.059    Low-Level Interface to bzip2 compression library
p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.059     Low-Level Interface to zlib compression library
p5-Encode-Locale-1.03          Determine the locale encoding
p5-Error-0.17019               Perl module to provide Error/exception support for perl: Error
p5-HTML-Parser-3.69            Perl5 module for parsing HTML documents
p5-HTML-Tagset-3.20            Some useful data table in parsing HTML
p5-HTTP-Date-6.02              Conversion routines for the HTTP protocol date formats
p5-HTTP-Message-6.06_1         Representation of HTTP style messages
p5-IO-HTML-0.04                Open an HTML file with automatic charset detection
p5-IO-Socket-IP-0.18           A drop-in replacement for IO::Socket::INET supporting IPv4 and IPv6
p5-IO-Socket-SSL-1.80          Perl5 interface to SSL sockets
p5-LWP-MediaTypes-6.02         Guess media type for a file or a URL
p5-Net-HTTP-6.05               Low-level HTTP client
p5-Net-SSLeay-1.49             Perl5 interface to SSL
p5-Socket-2.006                Networking constants and support functions
p5-URI-1.60                    Perl5 interface to Uniform Resource Identifier (URI) references
perl-5.16.2                    Practical Extraction and Report Language
sqlite3-3.7.14.1               An SQL database engine in a C library
vigra-1.9.0                    VIGRA stands for "Vision with Generic Algorithms"
```


----------



## robbtek (Dec 7, 2012)

And now ...


```
mondounix.com# pkg version -v
cairo-1.10.2_4,2                   ?   orphaned: graphics/cairo
gcc-4.7.3.20121124                 ?   orphaned: lang/gcc47
libtool-2.4.2                      ?   orphaned: devel/libtool
nspr-4.9.4                         ?   orphaned: devel/nspr
nss-3.14                           ?   orphaned: security/nss
p5-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.059        ?   orphaned: archivers/p5-Compress-Raw-Bzip2
p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.059         ?   orphaned: archivers/p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib
p5-Encode-Locale-1.03              ?   orphaned: converters/p5-Encode-Locale
p5-Error-0.17019                   ?   orphaned: lang/p5-Error
p5-HTML-Parser-3.69                ?   orphaned: www/p5-HTML-Parser
p5-HTML-Tagset-3.20                ?   orphaned: www/p5-HTML-Tagset
p5-HTTP-Date-6.02                  ?   orphaned: www/p5-HTTP-Date
p5-HTTP-Message-6.06_1             ?   orphaned: www/p5-HTTP-Message
p5-IO-HTML-0.04                    ?   orphaned: devel/p5-IO-HTML
p5-IO-Socket-IP-0.18               ?   orphaned: net/p5-IO-Socket-IP
p5-IO-Socket-SSL-1.80              ?   orphaned: security/p5-IO-Socket-SSL
p5-LWP-MediaTypes-6.02             ?   orphaned: www/p5-LWP-MediaTypes
p5-Net-HTTP-6.05                   ?   orphaned: net/p5-Net-HTTP
p5-Net-SSLeay-1.49                 ?   orphaned: security/p5-Net-SSLeay
p5-Socket-2.006                    ?   orphaned: net/p5-Socket
p5-URI-1.60                        ?   orphaned: net/p5-URI
perl-5.16.2                        ?   orphaned: lang/perl5.16
portupgrade-2.4.10.3,2             ?   orphaned: ports-mgmt/portupgrade
ruby18-bdb-0.6.6                   ?   orphaned: databases/ruby-bdb
sqlite3-3.7.14.1                   ?   orphaned: databases/sqlite3
vigra-1.9.0                        ?   orphaned: graphics/vigra
```

Help me please


----------



## usdmatt (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't really like the abrupt 'Update your OS' responses a lot of people get when they have problems with slightly out-of-support-period machines (quite often with problems which likely aren't really related to using an older release), however, I do have to ask why you've decided to update to 10-CURRENT and then ask for support on the forums?

It's highly possible for all sorts of things not to work correctly in CURRENT, especially ports/packages. If you have to come on here and ask for help, I would suggest you should be running a RELEASE or STABLE branch.

See this page for who, and who shouldn't, be running CURRENT
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/current-stable.html


----------



## pkubaj (Dec 7, 2012)

I myself use CURRENT on my notebook and it works great. Of the ports I use on my other computers, only math/sage and editors/libreoffice don't work, but they have replacements. The system itself is very stable, no kernel panics, no strange errors.


----------



## robbtek (Dec 10, 2012)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> I myself use CURRENT on my notebook and it works great. Of the ports I use on my other computers, only math/sage and editors/libreoffice don't work, but they have replacements. The system itself is very stable, no kernel panics, no strange errors.



Also my system work great .
But I dont understand how to check/show ports/pkgs that must be updated .

thanks


----------

